# Please Help me with this one!!!!



## courtstreetboy1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Can anyone tell me anything about a line called McAllister or Mcallister! I have a female crossed with Redboy, Carver, McAllister! Can anyone show my a kennels or a dog with this line in it?

Also are these performance bred bulldogs:

1)BIG FLA'S STINGER 1X =48681 X RICHARDSON'S MISS BANDIT=130728

2)http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=171205 Lowe's Troy

3)This dog's littermate sister {id=220937} X GARNER'S ''CHINA RAY'' {id=203184}


----------



## Supertwin1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you still on this board? I can tell you all you need to know about Ray McAllisters' pitbulls if you'll contact me.


----------

